# Knitted bits - accessories for 18" dolls



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

My AG gifting group likes to have little bits that add to clothing sets given to little ones. This pattern has a bunch of these kinds of knitted bits that just add that je ne sais quoi to an outfit. My faves are the keyhole scarf and the slippers.


----------



## Tari (Jul 31, 2011)

Very NICE!! Thank you from all the little girls!...and BIG girls too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## peggy mc carthy (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you for the patterns the girls will love them . have a good day

peggy mc


----------



## Friendlyfrogsandrainbows (May 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Darski,
Thank you very much. My granddaughter is having an AG doll birthday party in Feb. I think I will try to make one or more of these for her guests' favor bags. They are just adorable!!!!
Pat


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

MimiPat said:


> Darski,
> Thank you very much. My granddaughter is having an AG doll birthday party in Feb. I think I will try to make one or more of these for her guests' favor bags. They are just adorable!!!!
> Pat


that is such a neat idea. they work up so quickly that you can get them done in no time.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much. Will make good use of this info.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

boots said:


> Thank you so much. Will make good use of this info.


Thank you. My granddaughters got AG dolls for Christmas and I'm always looking for patterns.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you so much! It is generous of you to share this -- you have obviously already done a lot of 'frogging' and 'do overs' -- so now the rest of us don't have to do that. Most of the little girls I know have at least one of these dolls (lots of big girls too) so I will just 'happen to have' a few of these things on hand. This size is much easier for me to handle than the Barbie size ones are. 
Thanks again...

MomKnit


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for this link ...They are great.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

These are so cute. My favorite is the scarf also


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

darski..thany you for sharing these patterns...I love the keyhole scarf and I've never seen it before in doll size..the child I knit for does not live near me so I am always wondering if I have the fit right..not having access to the doll...I won't have to be concerned about the fit here...
julie


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you SO much. My three granddaughters received the American Doll for Christmas. I can now knit them some clothes. I appreciate you doing this, thank you for sharing.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

You are welcome. I love to share my work - especially for little ones


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ohhhh everything is cute, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for being so generous with your patterns! The keyhole scarf is my favorite too!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

THANK YOU!! My granddaughters have me knitting for all their AG dolls. I may have to quit my job to get their requests all done!LOL!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you again for sharing :thumbup: 
I envision little bits of stash bustin', stylin' dolls, and smilin' Granddaughters.....


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. I will make a pair of slippers for my granddaughter's doll. They look so cute. A great use for a tiny bit of yarn.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

tinyteacup said:


> Thank you. I will make a pair of slippers for my granddaughter's doll. They look so cute. A great use for a tiny bit of yarn.


what I like is that they can be knit at the same time on one set of needles. When you are done, you are done


----------



## smrdeld (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. My nieces will be delighted.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Wonderful, I just bought granddaughters 18" dolls this past weekend. How nice of you to share these. Thank you


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Darski....thank you so much for sharing you wonderful
patterns. Think that it is great to share them with us
but even greater that you have them printed for a
charity even..... Your are the greatest.

Hugs, Bert


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Belated thanks. I missed this when you first posted it, but I fix up & dress AG clones for charity. Shoes are my biggest expense!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

chriscol said:


> Belated thanks. I missed this when you first posted it, but I fix up & dress AG clones for charity. Shoes are my biggest expense!


if you like them, I have several patterns that have crocheted shoes to match outfits. I find that the thickness/heft of crochet makes nice shoes where knitting is a bit flimsy.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't crochet...yet. Maybe I should learn.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

oops... sorry 'bout that chief.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry jusr saw the download. will do it.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

How very lovely having a browse through KP is a great way to start the day. Its like listening to the dawn chorus so many beautiful birds singing to the world. Thank you.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi I make american girl doll clothes I have 2 great nieces that love those dolls so I'm allways looking for patterns. The cape and hat on your doll is beautiful  thank you for sharing your patterns I go here sometimes www.ABCKnitting Patterns.com they have really nice outfits for knitting and crocheting thanks again  

Tammy


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi I make american girl doll clothes I have 2 great nieces that love those dolls so I'm allways looking for patterns. The cape and hat on your doll is beautiful  thank you for sharing your patterns I go here sometimes www.ABCKnitting Patterns.com they have really nice outfits for knitting and crocheting thanks again  

Tammy


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Click to Enlarge 

Difficulty level: Easy

Free Knitting Pattern

Materials: Blue Red Heart Sport acrylic yarn - 1 skein. 
White Lion Brand Fun Fur Yarn - 1 skein.

Needles: 9 (5.5 mm) OR SIZE NEEDED TO OBTAIN GAUGE 
Crochet hook 1 (2.75 mm)

Gauge: 16 st x 20 rows = 4" x 4" (10 x 10 cm)

Patterns:

Garter Stitch 
all rows - knit sts

Back 
Cast on 38 sts (including edge stitches). 
Knit 8 rows. In the 9th row decrease 1 sts at the beginning and at the end of the row. 
Knit 6 rows, In the 15th row decrease 2 sts, one after 12th and one st after 24th st. Repeat 2 times in the in the 21st (1 sts at the beginning and at the end of the row) and 27th (one after 12th and one st after 24th st) rows, knitting 48 rows. 
In the 49th row cast off 2 sts at the beginning of the row and 2 sts at the beginning of the 50th row for arm holes. 
Knit 22 rows. Total is 70 rows. Cast off.

Right Front 
Cast on 22 sts (including edge stitches). 
Knit garter stitch 48 rows decreasing each 6th row alternatively 1 sts at the beginning of the row or in the middle of the row. 
Cast off 3 sts at the beginning of the 50th row. Knit 19 rows. 
To shape neck hole line in the 69th row cast off 2 sts once, in the 71th row 1 st once. 
Continue for 11 rows. Total 82 rows. Cast off remaining stitches.

Please note that the fronts are longer than the back and the shoulder seams will be shifted to the back.

Left Front 
Knit as right front.

Sleeve: 
Cast on 26 sts (including edge stitches). 
Knit garter stitch for 28 rows. .Decrease 1 st on both sides in the 5th and the 7th rows. To shape arm hole line in the 29th row cast off 2 sts at the beginning of the row and 2 sts at the beginning of the 30th row, in the 31st row 1 st once on both sides. 
Knit 20 rows. From the 49rd row cast off 2 sts at the beginning of the row and 2 sts at the beginning of the 50th row, and 1 st once in the 51th row on both sides to shape the head of the sleeve. Knit 2 more rows. Total 54 rows. 
Cast off remaining stitches.

Finishing: 
Join shoulder seams. 
Set in sleeves and join side seams. 
With white Fan Fur yarn trim the center sides of the front, neck line and hem edge with 3 rows of single crochet. 
Sew 3 hooks and loops.

Enjoy!


I made them each one of these for xmas and the red cape turned out real pretty with white fur on it


----------



## April76 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

just printed pattern thanks soooooooooooooo much


----------



## yoda nana (Mar 26, 2012)

thankyou so much for these lovely patterns my grandaughter will love them


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. Really nice things for AG


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for taking the time to share.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh please. I agree crocheted shoes would be perfect. Thanks so much. I'm inspired. Maybe I can get my stash to manageable size....a goal....but I can't resist yarn.



darski said:


> chriscol said:
> 
> 
> > Belated thanks. I missed this when you first posted it, but I fix up & dress AG clones for charity. Shoes are my biggest expense!
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And a poet joining in the chorus around the world. KP is a link to the beauty in the world. Good day.



Unity said:


> How very lovely having a browse through KP is a great way to start the day. Its like listening to the dawn chorus so many beautiful birds singing to the world. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. Do you have a picture to attach? I find it hard to imagine....much less assemble.



Tammy said:


> Click to Enlarge
> 
> Difficulty level: Easy
> 
> ...


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love your work!!!!!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

On my kindle I had to retry twice but got it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gloriamv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for sharing I have american girl dolls I and making outfits.
Gloria


----------

